# How to make red hair dye last?



## ashley8119 (Nov 22, 2007)

I recently dyed my medium blonde hair using Revlon Colorsilk to the "Light Auburn" shade.

I've been told by many people that red is the hardest hair color to maintain (using hair dye). 

I did some research and came up with these options:
*Soak hair in v8 vegetable juice for 20 minutes (got that one from Allure magazine)
*Using a henna based shampoo/hair rinse 


Any suggestions? 

This is the red I'm going for:


----------



## _trimm_trabb (Nov 22, 2007)

I was a redhead for five years prior to this weekend (went brunette). And yes, it is very hard to maintain. The key really is sulfate free shampoos. This is really important. There's a shampoo sold at Sally's called Colorgen and that is probably the most affordable sulfate-free shampoo you will find (Pureology and Bed Head also make them, but they are pricier). Another thing is to avoid washing your hair as much as possible. For me that was easy, because my hair is naturally very dry so I could go 3 days usually without looking greasy. But even if you must rinse it every day, try to shampoo only every other day at the very most.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 22, 2007)

I am currently dark brown with pure RED highlights.  I use: 

Aveda's Madder Root Shampoo and Madder Root Conditioner.  These are pretty reasonably priced and work well.  The product is red and adds and maintains your red hue. 

Bumble and Bumble makes a colour support shampoo and conditioner for True Reds.  I haven't used this on a regular basis, but generally have good luck with B&B products.  Downsides: It is a bit more expensive than the Aveda mentioned above and you have to buy it in a salon.

HTH


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Nov 22, 2007)

I just did an "intense auburn" which looks more burgundy, but it catches on my former highlights and looks really red.  Unfortunately after a few washes, it looks orange.  I use Biosilk Tone & Shine for red/aurburn hair for 10 minutes after shampooing, before conditioning.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 22, 2007)

Garnier Nutrisse Hot Tamale will give you that red.
Don't wash it daily, use sulfate free shampoos (as has already been said), and I wash/rinse my hair with cool water.


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Nov 24, 2007)

I have a red that's similar to that picture, and can keep it up to six weeks without dying it again. 

Pretty much everything has been said, really - sulfate-free shampoos are key. Sulfates will strip that pretty red like no other. Right now I use Samy Fat Hair (surprisingly sulfate free), but most, if not all, "natural" or "organic" shampoos are, too. 

Also, don't shampoo your hair every day. I shampoo roughly every three days or so, and supplement that with conditioner.


----------



## purrtykitty (Nov 24, 2007)

all the above, plus you might try a bi-weekly color glaze.  john frieda makes one for reds.  when my hair was red, i thought it helped.


----------



## Ms.Amaranthine (Nov 24, 2007)

I use the John Freida Illuminating Color Gaze every time I shower. It seems to keep my hair from dulling and keeps it shiny. I really like it. Sally's Beauty Supply also sells another one I've used called Stay Red.


----------



## newagetomatoz (Nov 24, 2007)

I've been dying my hair red for about seven years now and there really is no way to preserve the color since red is one of the most unstable dyes, regardless of media.  Avoiding excess sun helps as well as some of the shampoos that are specially formulate for red hair.  

When I was in Spain this past spring I found shampoo and conditioner with henna in it that gives your hair a little boost of red.  After about a week of use, I had people commenting on my hair!  Since I stocked up when I was there, I really can't tell you a brand here, but a red color glaze should help!


----------



## HollieErin (Nov 25, 2007)

I had a red-wine colour in my hair and my stylest has always told me to wash my hair in cold water for the first week to 'freeze' in the colour. Hot water can open the hair shaft and allow the colour to run out.


----------



## adela88 (Dec 15, 2007)

i asked this same question years ago, and someone told me to soak my hair in blood :lol im not joking, its amasing what home made remedies people try (no i actully didnt do this)

redken do really nice shampoo for blonde tones likethis,im sure they do one for red


----------



## _trimm_trabb (Dec 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *adela88* 

 
_i asked this same question years ago, and someone told me to soak my hair in blood :lol im not joking, its amasing what home made remedies people try (no i actully didnt do this)

redken do really nice shampoo for blonde tones likethis,im sure they do one for red_

 
What I'm wondering is where someone would get enough blood to do this...


----------



## User49 (Dec 16, 2007)

I used to have red streaks put in, but they wore out so fast I couldn't bother anymore. But I know that if you tell your hairdresser to leave the colour in a little longer because your hair doesn't take to colour well that should help! Also it depends alot on how you treat your hair before you put the colour in. I would just go and speak to a hair dresser and ask for some advice


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Dec 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *_trimm_trabb* 

 
_What I'm wondering is where someone would get enough blood to do this...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It wouldn't work. Blood would congeal and you'd be left with a brown, nasty smelling mass in your hair.

-----
I liked this shampoo/conditioner called Quantum Reds when my hair was red. It's color depositing so your hair stays very red and it helps to tint your roots that color when they grow in. Sally's Beauty Supply has alot of "red only" shampoos, conditioner, and product.


----------



## Amaranth (Dec 17, 2007)

Check out THIS ridiculous hair colour!! And yes, that is me, please ignore the cigar and the fact that I look all evil in that picture. It's the only picture I have of the new colour I made.






That photo has not been adjusted in any way, that's actually the hair colour I have. 

I know it's not the colour you're going for, but if anyone has a difficult time keeping up red hair it's me. I only use salon brands, and to be completely honest, there is pretty much nothing you can do to maintain your colour perfectly. You CAN make it last a bit longer though, though it will eventually just get really dull and, depending on what your colour was mixed with, pink (haha as in my case). 

I have found two particular shampoo and conditioner sets that make a NOTICEABLE difference. I mean, most of the colour extend shampoos DO do what they claim, just not very well. And if I'm going to dish out the cash, I damn well want it to work. The two best by far I have found are Pureology (which is insanely expensive by the way, if you can afford it go for it, but I surely cannot), and the L'Anza colour care one (don't remember the exact name). The latter is also quite expensive, even more than most salon brands, but cheaper than the Pureology one. 

Washing your hair with cold water makes a pretty big difference as well. It closes the hair strand so that colour cannot escape when you wash it. So f you're wetting your hair at all, use only COLD water. Sucks hardcore, I like to be warm and toasty, but I guess it's the price I pay.

I actually mix my own hair dye colours, and I really like when they are vibrant. If they're even starting to get dull, pinkish, or brownish looking, I dye it again. I use Special Effects dye because I can leave it in all night if I want (it's a vegetable dye, so there's no damage at all) and I can make my own colours. However, too keep my hair such a bright colour, I do dye my hair every 2-3 weeks. 

So good luck with the hair, in my experience that particular colour doesn't actually fade that quickly. Believe it or not (not sure how THIS works, but yeah...) red is one of the quickest to fade but also one of the most difficult to get completely rid of. So there will always be SOME red in there, and since you apparently don't want to go too red, I don't think fading will be that big of a deal. I think my biggest suggestion would just be to use SOME colour extender shampoo (preferable one of the ones mentioned, but they all work to some degree in my experience and God knows I've tried many), always use COLD water on your hair, and make sure you have a heat guard on your hair if you use any heat tools. Because once again, the heat can open up your hair strand and pull the colour out as you style. My flat iron has turned red on numerous occasions when I forgot that part.

Oooh, and don't wash your hair more than you absolutely need to! I only do mine every second day, and every third day in the winter if I can pull it off (my hair is much drier in the winter). Good luck!


----------



## user79 (Dec 18, 2007)

^ That is an AWESOME hair colour!!! What is the brand (it's called Special Effects?) and where can it be purchased?


----------



## Amaranth (Dec 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_^ That is an AWESOME hair colour!!! What is the brand (it's called Special Effects?) and where can it be purchased?_

 
Thanks! Yeah, it's just called Special Effects, this is their website Special Effects U.S.A.. I live in Ottawa and the only place I can find it is at a store called Trivium (it's a goth store haha). I know you can buy it for much cheaper online though. It goes for about $17 a bottle, but I can get about three uses per bottle because it's super concentrated. I've seen it online for about $8. I've tried Manic Panic as well, and this lasts a million times longer and they have much better colours IMO. My favourite part is that you can mix them to make your own colour, and since they have no harsh chemicals you can leave them in all night if you want to really get it to sink in. They work better if you bleach your hair first, but I do not and it still comes out pretty bright. Glad you like it!


----------



## _su (Dec 22, 2007)

hi ashley! welcome to being a redhead =) I love it.
I use http://www.matrixbeautiful.com/image...redShampoo.jpg daily (well, i wash my hair twice a week) 
and
http://www.cutndry.com/color-me-sexy-group-230.jpg [in 'fabulous red'] every other wash. WARNING: the color me sexy shampoo looks like blood. it's the exact shade and almost same consistency (slimey and oozey) and has since turned the grout in my bathtub PINK. but it has really helped the shelf-life of my red.

HTH


----------



## FlaLadyB (Feb 11, 2008)

Ok.. another red hair color question.. I dont want my red to be a VIBRANT screaming RED.. I want it more of a light auburn and more natural looking with NO blue or purple tints. Only warm tones.  I dye the roots and within 3 weeks I am back to doing it again!  I have tried a number of the products you all have mentioned, with the excetions of the really RED products, and it seems like a never ending battle!  Yes.. I realize it's the hardest color to keep up, but it goes soo great with my coloring.  And.. I will try to do the COLD water thing as well. Makes sense.


----------



## jade8783 (Feb 12, 2008)

I tried Feria Chocolate Cherry, which is a reddish brown shade. It fades a little bit, but still be a reddish browm after 5 months. The reason that red dye will fade is told to be that the molecular weight of red dye is greater than other dyes, plus it oxides under the sun into a orangy shade, which is creepy!
My advice is:
- Yes, use any shampoo that doesn't contain any sodium lauryl/laureth sulphate as possible. They are detergent and harsh for normal hair, not even mention colored hair.
- After you died it, limite the frequency of shapooing.
- Use conditioner which has less silicone (in form of dimethicone, cyclopentasiloxane, cyclohexasiloxane, etc), which may slipped of the dye moleculars.
- Wear hat when you go out in the sun.
I'd recommend Feria conditioner, which is really good for me, or simply Aussie 3 minute miracle, because I know when you use a drugstore priced haircolor, you'd not expect to spend a lot of $ on conditioner just because of the hair dye.


----------



## brebab (Feb 23, 2008)

yes red is the fastest fading hair  color and the hardest to lift and get rid of. to keep red hair color, or any hair color wash your hair with a color safe shampoo and conditioner and DONT


----------



## brebab (Feb 23, 2008)

use warm water. it makes hair color fade quicker use cold water. they have shampoos for diff hair colors like red browns and blondes that will help as well


----------

